# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 27 )



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Summer is in full swing, so what do the next few months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away and spend some quality time with the family, and some friends? Or just puttering around? … or is it “life as usual”?*
*

*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement*.*
Hawaiians, woodticks and monkeys with or without tails are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and even some southern mainlanders too...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2016)

Probably just sitting in the recliner and eating ice cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2016)

More of the usual, trying to get inventory made, 4-6 shows a month, for me Winter is the down time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 3, 2016)

In winter: In summer:
Woodwork. Woodwork
Haul firewood. Haul firewood
Shovel snow. Mow lawns
Grill outside. Grill outside
Walks on frozen lake. Swim in unfrozen lake
Snow hiking. Mountain hiking
Chase snow bunny. Chase beach bunny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 3, 2016)

Life as usual. Work 4-5 days a week. Cook dinner in the evenings. Weekends - rough- or finish-turn some bowls. Mow the lawn. Go for a run on the local trails. Take the dogs to the park. Smoke some ribs and have a beer. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2016)

Work 6 days a week 2 jobs
do some mechanical things
work on the shop
work in the shop
scavenge materials wood and metal
find time for the WB!
find time for some entertainment
BBQ Something for dinner
Help friends with their projects
Plan more projects for the bucket list, lol.
I work the wood all year long, to hot out I am in a nice cool basement shop, too cold out I am in a nice warm heated shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2016)

It's high time I kick it in gear. I've been working 65-70 hours a week at my job and haven't had near the amount I Shop time I should. There are supposedly changes coming in the next couple of weeks so I should get much more. I'm way behind on building things for Craft Show season starting in November. That will be my concentration until then. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 3, 2016)

Life as usual... Just puttering around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, since I have permission to answer this week's question... 

Sadly, my plans are to recover from trigger finger surgery on both middle fingers. (Insert pic of me showing @ripjack13 my middle fingers) so my beautiful wife who calls herself a wood shop widow is planning weekend hops to lanai, oahu and kauai . I think this summer is going to suck...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well, since I have permission to answer this week's question...
> 
> Sadly, my plans are to recover from trigger finger surgery on both middle fingers. (Insert pic of me showing @ripjack13 my middle fingers)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Random monkey pic easter egg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Life as usual... Just puttering around



What Wendell said. Probably go visit the folks later. Daughter and the grand kids are at the lake and have been since Wed. SIL's parents rent a spot for a week every year. Youngest son is in Abilene working but he's coming to SWAT with me and really excited about it and so am I. He's been asking more and more questions about woodworking. Bonus kids (don't like "step" since we love each other more than most blood kin) are all off doing their thing. Lauren, the oldest of our 5 won a signed Chandler Parson Jersey at the Mavericks arena. They were there watching a movie. A whole city in that place and she wins the Jersey. She's always had that kind of luck. Other daughter and SIL are off in California on their delayed honeymoon. Some friends have a home on the beach in Malibu and are off globe-trotting so they let them have it for a week. Nice friends to have. Our oldest son is just working - he's happy if you give him a sheet of paper and a pencil. He can draw anything.


These girls don't look excited do they? That's Lauren on the right.




That's about all I got.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Really don't know, changing my routine up this year after ten years on the road chasing bees back and forth seasonally. Dad's been having health issues, diagnosed with Sleep Apnea, COPD, and A fibrillation in the last few weeks, someone needs to be there to babysit him, because he won't stop until he tips over otherwise.

Mom just underwent a complete hysterectomy at 76 years old, having been diagnosed with ovarian cancer. And, has a gall stone they plan to remove as soon as she fully recovers from the first surgery.

Mother-in-law kinda has her good days and bad days at 80 years old, wife said she was so dizzy the other day she was bouncing off the walls walking down the hallway, and 2 hours later she was out in 95 degree heat trying to weed eat around the flowerbeds.

Inherited a 4 year old grandniece last year. Mother is a drug addict and kinda dumped her in our laps last year when she landed in jail for shoplifting. Said she needed a little time to get her life together and clean her act up when she got out; has steadily gone downhill since. We still have the child, having listened to stories she told us about her experiences visiting her mother, mom is now on a "You can find a ride out here to visit her." basis. "She is not going to visit you in there, because you lie to us, EVERY TIME we bring her in there."

Wife has too much on her plate to deal with it all, between work, babysitting an 80 year old and a 5 year old, having 4 - 5 acres of grass to mow, and a garden to tend to, so I'm going back to help her and Dad out. Do a few things that have been needing to be done on our end of the business down there as well.

Have a 20 acre field to clean up after having the timber cut this spring, mowing grass for the neighbor this summer for hunting rights.

And, have high hopes of turning lots of little chunks of wood into beautiful ink pens, letter openers, seam rippers, etc. etc. etc. to sell at flea markets and such around the area.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have lost the name of digger- wifes plants are in ground- as the temp rises above 80 I retreat to cool shop- I hope- Have had 2 or 3 extra grandkids during the week- 10 hrs of them and I am worn out- hell who am I kidding the 6yr old grandaughter wears me out. But really nothing different- enjoying life............ and chasin a couple burls....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2016)

Normally work slows for me a little in the summer, but I've had extra on my plate - that will be completed in a week. A little later this summer we'll spend a week in Wisconsin at the lake with my in-laws and some other members of my wife's family. Probably going to have surgery toward the end of the summer to repair a hernia, though I'm trying to push the doctor to get things lined up sooner so I can be healed up from surgery before prime cool fall weather, when I enjoy being outside and in the shop most. Will still get plenty of shop time in, but I've been told no big projects for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Probably going to have surgery toward the end of the summer to repair a hernia, though I'm trying to push the doctor to get things lined up sooner



I'm in the same boat....comp is draggin their feet on it....


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm in the same boat....comp is draggin their feet on it....



Sorry to hear that, Marc... Hopefully one of these days they'll finally get you all fixed up as much as they can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 3, 2016)

As some would say...same s#@t different day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 3, 2016)

sweating it out here in vegas. monsoon season is starting early this year. been mostly hot and now we're going to add a bit of humidity. ooohhh the joy. got a bunch of cantilever rack at the scrap yard the other day. going to stock up some slabs in the barn

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## justallan (Jul 5, 2016)

Summer is my busy season. I went back to 7 days a week to cut hay and if we keep getting a little rain at night I'm hoping to cut for another month. Although I won't make a record year, I'm shooting for every last bale I can get.
I'm sure hoping for a light fire season because I'm just not physically up for it this year, but not smart enough to take the time off that I should and heal up.
My woodworking plans are to saw up the few logs I have on hand, put the mill in the barn for the winter and stop getting logs for the year.
I have some of folks wanting signs and cribbage boards though, so my plan is to start getting ready for winter early and actually learn new things about my CNC and putting money away.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2016)

Summer seems busier. 

Kids are out of school and wife is exhausted most of the time secondary to kids. Shop time is usually limited in the summer. 

Having a little renovation done on the back of the house... Seems to be a slightly better option than setting money on fire. My wife seems happy about it, so it'll be worth it(repeat that phrase often).

Looking forward to SWAT

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Summer seems busier.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to SWAT




You should be able to pick up some more Norfolk at SWAT !!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> You should be able to pick up some more Norfolk at SWAT !!


I hope someone will be selling it!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm thinking of painting some FBE to look like NIP but I might be DOA if someone tells the FBI.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Jul 10, 2016)

Ha! was "out" this week---got kidnapped and rode around on a big ship for a week in the Caribbean & guess somebody must'a paid the ransom. After that the rest of the summer is drudgery intermingled with some CME (continuing Ed for the nonmedical folks), maybe some fishing, SWAT if I can get away, oh! and turning too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 11, 2016)

Ahhh summer hot and humid . I am finding out that I do not do well with the real hot or the real cold, but I am still in South Dakota. Guess it doe not hurt bad enough to move.
Just went back o 12 hour shifts,mine is 2 at 7am 1 at 5 am and 2 at 7 pm for start times . Been doing this for 20 years and this is the best shift I can hold!
I am installing a wood burning stove in our home and hopefully my shop.
Cutting and splitting firewood.
Learning to mill lumber,mostly cutting1 inch flat stock but some 2 inch for a few benches etc. lots of live edge craft lumber.
I am looking forward to a little vacation time at the end of August, that is when I Hope to get the stoves installed
As always Have an eye on the curb and an open ear for the sound of a chain saw in the area, still looking for my first South Dakota burl

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 11, 2016)

Mostly (hopefully) setting up a new shop after we move.

I did get some Arbor Vitae from Mom and Dad's house while we were back for the reunion. I got those cut up yesterday into 8 12" x 3" - 6" bowl blanks + some other smaller blanks. They'll just be drying for a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

